# Afternoon squirrel hunt. (Graphic)



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Couple squirrels I took the other day.

Catty: my custom scorpion
Bands: tbg tapered 1 inch to 3/4 cut 10 inches long
Ammo:10 mil lead


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice.. squirrel season ended here the 1st of March.. now all the survivors in my woods are coming out in the wide open barking and taunting and tail popping.. bet they change their tune when the season opens up again


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Look tastey! Love it when a man uses his skill to eat! Nice hunt!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice harvest ... those will make a fine meal.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cause of death . Scorpion sting .


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> Cause of death . Scorpion sting .


Alot of animals get stung around theses parts lol


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

treefork said:


> Cause of death . Scorpion sting .


Ahahahah Nice hunting results


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Squirrel is my favorite game meat. I had an injury that prevented me from harvesting any this season. Hopefully next year If you ever want to get rid of that Scorpion let me know.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

truthornothing said:


> Squirrel is my favorite game meat. I had an injury that prevented me from harvesting any this season. Hopefully next year If you ever want to get rid of that Scorpion let me know.


 dang I know how a injury can set ya back hunting happened to me the previous season and as for the scorpion not a chance lol cheers!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > Squirrel is my favorite game meat. I had an injury that prevented me from harvesting any this season. Hopefully next year If you ever want to get rid of that Scorpion let me know.
> ...


lol I figured on the Scorp, lol But it never hurts to ask right ?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Very true


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Meximanland, where men are men and squirrels are nervous! :wave:

Good shooting!


----------

